# Sourcing Elektra Microcasa a leva spare parts



## pymmie (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi all, I am urgently after some sight glass seals for Elektra microcasa a leva post 87 model. I can only find surpliers in the US wierdly and can't find a way to contact elektra in any meaningfull way. Anybody knows who supplies parts in the UK apart from just the standard seal kit (which does not include the sight glass seals)

Thanks


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

pymmie said:


> Hi all, I am urgently after some sight glass seals for Elektra microcasa a leva post 87 model. I can only find surpliers in the US wierdly and can't find a way to contact elektra in any meaningfull way. Anybody knows who supplies parts in the UK apart from just the standard seal kit (which does not include the sight glass seals)
> 
> Thanks


You could try http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/section.php/50/1/elektra-ricambi-originale/3393df52a31a8dde2376e1a45d312b19 Frank is an authorized dealer for Elektra and carries quite a few spares.


----------

